# Livingston crappie



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Where on Lake Livingston are the crappie in the summer? Yes, I know in the water (LOL!) but I was looking for area's, depths, etc. Do they always look for structure? I assume they never hang out with white bass. Does anyone ever target them this time of year? I think that is enough questions for now! I know some of you know the answer to these questions so let's hear your responses. There is a lot of knowledge around here.
RT


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Not sure about LL. But on fork they were always in deep water sitting on some structure.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Carol, if you find the answer to that question you will never have to work another day of your life.
After over 45 years around this lake I have come to the conclusion that there are no crappie in LL after June 1st. I just don't know where they go.
I have heard many stories of good old ******* boys that catch them on honey holes year around. BUT I have never seen one of those fish in person.
Not saying that they can't be found or caught but I think I would have a better chance of finding Big Foot than a slab in LL in the summer time.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Sunbeam said:


> Carol, if you find the answer to that question you will never have to work another day of your life.
> After over 45 years around this lake I have come to the conclusion that there are no crappie in LL after June 1st. I just don't know where they go.
> I have heard many stories of good old ******* boys that catch them on honey holes year around. BUT I have never seen one of those fish in person.
> Not saying that they can't be found or caught but I think I would have a better chance of finding Big Foot than a slab in LL in the summer time.


Wow, if you don't know the answer than I have little hope. I think I remember Lonestar Proud showing us side scans of those elusive fish. I'm not asking for the GPS locations of his crappie trees but maybe he will give us general depths. LP, have you tryed to see if they will bite?


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

well I have found 2 in the summers I have fished livingston. I cought on jigging for WB outside the SP and seen a guy catch one there this summer to. Othere then that I have found a few at the sp under the lights. 
James


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

Carol, I have three places that I have caught Crappie during the summer months. I do not target them because I get more White Bass business then. I can catch a few fishing in a these places using jigs and minnows. Fishing from 12 to 16 feet. 

I spotted what I think were Crappie on my depth finder last summer but had no crappie gear with me. Was fishing for LMB. Went back the next day and they were gone.

I'll start back on Crappie after my return from deer hunting up in Nebraska right after THanksgiving.


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

Reel Time said:


> Wow, if you don't know the answer than I have little hope. I think I remember Lonestar Proud showing us side scans of those elusive fish. I'm not asking for the GPS locations of his crappie trees but maybe he will give us general depths. LP, have you tryed to see if they will bite?


Those crappie tree's are in Lake Conroe. I normally don't try crappie in Livingston in summer cause I get stuck trying to catch WB on slabs LOL! However, if you can find some standing timber or brushpiles in or very close to some deeper water....like a drop off into a channel or a main lake point, there may be some crappie suspended along the trunks or right over the top of the brushpiles. Seems to me that most summer crappie i catch are suspended anywhere from 7-16' down, but they are positioned very tight to structure.
I did find what I am positive were some very nice schools of crappie on Livingston about a month ago suspended in some submerged timber, but like LE I didn't have a jiggin pole in the boat so there was no way to prove it. I'm sure they were crappie by the way they were positioned around the structure though. I didn't take any screen shots but did save coordinates to go back and try later. If you find some fish suspended like this, fish vertically and very slow, motionless more or less. Watch your line constantly also, sometimes one will knock the snot out of the jig, but the majority of your bites will be nothing more than a slack line.

Hope this helps some,

-LP


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Thank you all for your answers. They were all thoughtful and detailed. I think I need to go make some crappie trees.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Hmmm, sounds like a challenge; finding summertime crappie on Lake Livingston!!!


----------



## Mako-Wish (Jul 10, 2011)

I put a brush pile down 3 weeks ago and caught a handful of fish of it the following weekend. I think I caught 6. enough to feed me and the gf, but not enough to bother going back since then. i put the pile in 14 ft of water right off a creek channel that drops to 25.


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

IShootSpoonies said:


> I put a brush pile down 3 weeks ago and caught a handful of fish of it the following weekend. I think I caught 6. enough to feed me and the gf, but not enough to bother going back since then. i put the pile in 14 ft of water right off a creek channel that drops to 25.


That sounds like a good spot. Send me the coordinates and I'll help you monitor it's progress lol!

-LP


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I shootspoonies has caught more summertime crappie in one setting than anyone I have ever heard of.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

shadslinger said:


> I shootspoonies has caught more summertime crappie in one setting than anyone I have ever heard of.


Ain't that the truth. Someone put a tracker on his boat!!


----------



## Mako-Wish (Jul 10, 2011)

are they really that scarce here? for what its worth, I was fishing with minnows in the kickapoo area.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

IShootSpoonies said:


> are they really that scarce here? for what its worth, I was fishing with minnows in the kickapoo area.


Yes, they are that scarce at this time of year. Could you tell me which side of the bridge? It's OK if you don't want to say. sad2sm


----------



## Ranger373V (Jun 26, 2011)

Reel Time said:


> Yes, they are that scarce at this time of year. Could you tell me which side of the bridge? It's OK if you don't want to say. sad2sm


Yeah, and between which pilings?!?!? :wink:


----------



## gemba (May 19, 2010)

We caught crappie the day after our boat house was complete by a local boathouse guy and the crappie have remained there during the six weeks we have spent fixing it from the effects of it sinking over a foot!


----------



## palmettoguideservice (May 13, 2010)

Crappie fishing in the summer on lake Livingston the past few years has been 
awesome. I know of a lot of fish being caught consistently. Not as many people fishing for them is one reason not as many are caught. "Too hot to fish", I often hear. I know of recent hauls coming out of brush tops in the creeks on minnows fished about 4'. Low water periods like this the water in the creeks is stable and very clear. It helps to bait your hole. I also know of some good catches coming from under boat houses in Penwaugh Bay fishing 6-7'- with minnows.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

The problem about fishing brush piles is that they need to be man made. I was here cruising the the future lake shore line for real estate investment when the timber was being cleared in the 60's. They did not leave any brush piles. 
The usable timber was cut, the scrub was wind rowed with a KGK dozer blade and burned. The only timber or brush left below the "Jungle" was around the old oxbows and sloughs that were just too wet to get equipment into the timber.
Places like creek banks and Walkers lake still have some of the remnants of that standing timber. But in 47 years all of the limbs or trunks under 10" have long deteriorated.
The Jungle area and the upper river channel was left in it's natural state only because the lake filled faster than expected. I once could show you dozers and timber skidders that were submerged on the west side of the river at the old Hanks Marina area.
Those areas above and in White Rock creek are the best bet for finding the type of cover that crappie use.
But the sad story is that Livingston after about the late 70's has never been a super crappie lake. That Kickapoo phenomena of the winter of 2009 may never be seen again in most of our life time. I don't want to see it if it takes another Hurricane Rita to cause it. 
I am still waiting for pictures of those big summer crappie catches. I'll frame them and hang them beside the photos of the 30+ striper and Big Foot.


----------



## palmettoguideservice (May 13, 2010)

*summer crappie*

I will put photos up of lots of big summer crappie from Livingston.
Thanks, Dave


----------



## palmettoguideservice (May 13, 2010)

*Lake Livingston Summertime Crappie*

See photos attached of Lake Livingston Summertime Crappie caught recently.
Fish caught June and July 2011
I did not catch the fish and also did not take the photos. I do have more photos including several from last summer.
This pattern has been consistently good for several years in the late spring summer and early fall. Best conditions are hot dry weather.

I do not target Crappie as much as I would like to as we just do not get the calls.

Just thought I would share this.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Sunbeam said:


> ...I am still waiting for pictures of those big summer crappie catches. I'll frame them and hang them beside the photos of the 30+ striper and Big Foot.


SB,

I'll take a shot at setting the table for the summertime pictures of crappie we caught today....August 19 Livingston crappie pictures to follow, courtesy of Reel Time.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Is that BEC lurking in the woods? Same furry brow!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Meadowlark said:


> SB,
> 
> I'll take a shot at setting the table for the summertime pictures of crappie we caught today....August 19 Livingston crappie pictures to follow, courtesy of Reel Time.


Here is one pic of Livingston summertime crappie caught in two different locations.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Ask and you shall recieve. Glad ya'll caught a mess.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Congrats. Those look great. Looks like the little rise stirred them up.


----------



## goodlifer (Feb 11, 2010)

Actually, they go to Martha's Vineyard for recess


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

So these are for the next fish fry?


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

shadslinger said:


> So these are for the next fish fry?


Loy, didn't you tell me that white bass are for your guests and crappie are for your family? Jus' Sayin'! LOL!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Reel Time said:


> Loy, didn't you tell me that white bass are for your guests and crappie are for your family? Jus' Sayin'! LOL!


That is Lone Eagle's saying!


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

shadslinger said:


> That is Lone Eagle's saying!


You got that one right, Loy....LOL....


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Lone Eagle said:


> You got that one right, Loy....LOL....


LOL!


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Funny the cycle a man made lake takes. Seems in it's first 10-15 years crappie and LMB are thick, I mean where anybody can catch them not just the locals and guide types. After that the hardier fish pretty well take over like the WB, catfish and the old reliable gar. I believe the larger bait fish become more plentiful over time and the bigger fish that prey on them thrive. Just an uneducated thought there. Some years back I use to hang around Trinity Cove and I would do well at night using coleman lanterns where timber or fence lines use to meet the river or submerged creeks. They would for the most part hang around 10-15' in 25-30' of water. I would start with minnows and finish off with jigs. I preferred a stump to tie off to so the wind wouldn't blow me around but anchoring worked good too. Very seldom did I see anything on the depth finder, it was a matter of waiting for them to come to you. Don't be surprised if the WB and catfish take over, the perch ease away. Don't pay attention with what's on the surface because you'll find them where nobody ever fishes. It's a lot easier now with those neat maps that show you all you need to know, pick you several spots and fish.


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

Reel Time said:


> Loy, didn't you tell me that white bass are for your guests and crappie are for your family? Jus' Sayin'! LOL!


LOL! That's the way it is around our house too!

-LP


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

I'm glad I'm family


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Kickapoo Duke said:


> I'm glad I'm family


Yes sir you are! I have some other "family" at LL too, it's called my 2Cool family!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Reel Time said:


> Yes sir you are! I have some other "family" at LL too, it's called my 2Cool family!


Yea!


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

SS, I guess I will call you for a Summer time crappie trip?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Okay Raysor, I have just the spot!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

shadslinger said:


> Okay Raysor, I have just the spot!


Hmmmmmmm......... I'll be watching! Loy, have you been following me? LOL!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Reel Time said:


> Hmmmmmmm......... I'll be watching! Loy, have you been following me? LOL!


Well, you were a person of interest in the recent rash of marker pilfering so I had the sheriff place a GPS bug on your boat!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

shadslinger said:


> Well, you were a person of interest in the recent rash of marker pilfering so I had the sheriff place a GPS bug on your boat!


The sheriff doesn't need to place a GPS bug on my boat. He can see where I go from his house. He actually called me the other day when I went by his house and asked me to get out of his fishing hole! He doesn't miss a thing!


----------

